# Conversion of TiVo files - which format



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

When I download a show using the TiVo desktop app, I generally use VideoReDo to edit and save the file. I have been converting the files to MPEG-2 mp4 files because it takes so much longer to remux the file for MPEG-4.

One thing I have noticed is that there seem to be an extraordinary number of resync frames on the .tivo recordings from my Roamio basic. When I use an h264 mp4 file recorded off-air from my HD Homerun, there are generally no resyncs at all. I also was using a Roamio OTA before going back to cable. I noticed the same difference. Many re-syncs on files converted/edited from the OTA: virtually none for the HD Homerun. 

Having said that, I don't see any visual problems with my converted .tivo files when I watch them, or with the original files watched through the Roamio. Anyone else have a similar (or different) experience?


----------



## BadMouth (Mar 1, 2016)

Not sure if relevant, but when checking into a hard drive for an upgrade I learned that one difference in the Green AV drive my Roamio uses is that there is no error correction. (because it isn't that vital and makes the drive last longer).

Knowing that, it wouldn't be suprising for a recording from the Tivo to contain more errors than one done through a PC.

I'm just throwing the idea out there.
There are probably a dozen other things it could be as well.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Since mp4 is going to be more widily used I would go with that. My WD cloud needs mp4 for me to access the videos from my iphone and ipad.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I use pavtube to convert. tivo files to .mp4 with great results


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

VAP, link in signature, can automate your VideoReDo processing.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mobilelawyer said:


> When I download a show using the TiVo desktop app, I generally use VideoReDo to edit and save the file. I have been converting the files to MPEG-2 mp4 files because it takes so much longer to remux the file for MPEG-4.
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that there seem to be an extraordinary number of resync frames on the .tivo recordings from my Roamio basic. When I use an h264 mp4 file recorded off-air from my HD Homerun, there are generally no resyncs at all. I also was using a Roamio OTA before going back to cable. I noticed the same difference. Many re-syncs on files converted/edited from the OTA: virtually none for the HD Homerun.
> 
> Having said that, I don't see any visual problems with my converted .tivo files when I watch them, or with the original files watched through the Roamio. Anyone else have a similar (or different) experience?


In general, a .TiVo file is a MPEG2 video file with the Tivo encryption layer removed. The audio is in AC3.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Why are you converting at all? Why not just keep it in the original format, just decoded?


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

mattack said:


> Why are you converting at all? Why not just keep it in the original format, just decoded?


Consistency with other files. I have been converting all of them, including tivo files to mp4.


----------



## Sunderlandgreen (Mar 16, 2017)

You can transfer Tivo recordings to Mac with TivoDecode Manager
TivoDecode Manager (TDM) is a free program to download Tivo recordings to your computer and decoding them into MPEG-2 or MPEG-4 files.

*Step 1. Connect the Tivo box to network.*
Please make sure that the Tivo is on your home network.

*Step 2. Launch TivoDecode Manager*
Run TivoDecode Manager and enter Tivo IP address in "Tivo IP Address" box. Then click on the button "Prefs" in bottom right corner and fill in the Media Access Key.

*Step 3. Transfer Tivo recordings to Mac*
Then you can see a list of videos on your Tivo in the "Now Playing" list. 
Select the Tivo recordings you want to transfer to Mac, and click "Add Show to Queue." And then click "Download Location" to set the folder where you want to save the Tivo video files.










Pick up an output format by clicking "Download Format" dropdown menu and select a format from "MPEG-2 (native)," "QuickTime MPEG-4 (iPod)" and "QuickTime MPEG-4 (Custom)."


----------

